# Bosch CX motor maintanance, greasing and what are thos two holes on frame



## TomazO (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello everyone.
I have Scott e-genius 710 2017 bike with Bosch CX motor and I could not find anything about maintenance of outer parts.
Do I have to lube that exposed part on right side of the motor near the crank set?

And what are those two holes on the frame on-top of the motor? Should I seal those?

I'm attaching two pictures for better presentation.

Crank set and bearing of motor:


Holes on frame on-top of motor:


Thanks anyone with any info !


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

The area you highlighted is known to be a weak point for the bearing. It somehow allows dirt and humidity to enter.

If you ride in wet environment you should clean and grease this once or twice a year.

Bosch notice about this:
http://www.p-f.ch/ext/vv/Lagerschutzring.pdf

No idea about the holes...


----------



## TomazO (Feb 29, 2016)

@eFat, thank you for link...this is what I was looking for...will do the maintenance.

Regarding the holes I have found out what it the case. It looks like there where two different bottom mounts for 2017 scott models. One with smaller base and one with larger. 
The holes are meant for larger base.

This can be seen on those two pictures:
Smaller base mount:
https://www.google.si/url?sa=i&rct=...aw3moLT3Ad3q0n4R2WTIbcn3&ust=1522513928860531

Larger base mount:
https://www.google.si/url?sa=i&rct=...aw3moLT3Ad3q0n4R2WTIbcn3&ust=1522513928860531


----------



## Bearing Man (Oct 9, 2018)

*Motor maintenance*

Hi All, I work with these motors on a daily basis and I am amazed at the attitude towards motor maintenance? There are maintenance threads on shocks, forks, frames, group sets, dropper posts, cables, headstocks, bottom brackets etc. etc. But nothing on motors?

While these motors are in warranty it's obviously not a great concern, but many people are now coming to the end or are out of warranty and if you don't know what's going on in your motors you could be in for a nasty surprize!

If you use your bike for road work and clean it occasionally with a bucket and rag, then you can normally expect 6,000 to 8,000 miles (maybe more if you're lucky) The bearings and grease will wear out eventually if not looked after or re-lubricated.

A majority of the motors that I open up have had some sort of water contamination and this can wreck the bearings within 500 miles. If you ignore the grumbling in your motor or the play in your crank it will start to damage the surfaces that some of the bearings run on. The bearings are replaceable, the gears and shafts for most of these motors are not!

Please don't get me wrong, I am not here to scare anyone but from what I have seen, maybe popping the side cover off and taking a quick look at how things are getting on in there, is not a bad idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Bearing Man said:


> Hi All, I work with these motors on a daily basis and I am amazed at the attitude towards motor maintenance? There are maintenance threads on shocks, forks, frames, group sets, dropper posts, cables, headstocks, bottom brackets etc. etc. But nothing on motors?
> 
> While these motors are in warranty it's obviously not a great concern, but many people are now coming to the end or are out of warranty and if you don't know what's going on in your motors you could be in for a nasty surprize!
> 
> ...


Holy smokes, that red sand looks like what I ride in Moab.

Both of my Bosch units are new enough that I have the o-ring described in the document. I though it weird that it was so greased, since that attracts dirt, but I guess the grease just ends up being an extra seal.

In your opinion, is the maintenance something that can be done by a competent mechanic with a good toolbox? I already have the lockring remover, are any other special tools required?

Do you have a link to the service manual (in English)?


----------



## Bearing Man (Oct 9, 2018)

honkinunit said:


> Holy smokes, that red sand looks like what I ride in Moab.
> 
> Both of my Bosch units are new enough that I have the o-ring described in the document. I though it weird that it was so greased, since that attracts dirt, but I guess the grease just ends up being an extra seal.
> 
> ...


Hi Honkinunit, The only tool you need, once the crank arms are off is a T25 Torx driver. You can then remove the side cover (Although depending on type of bike, you may have to drop the motor out? Again nothing special needed tool wise) Once the cover is off, you can see exactly what is going on in there. If you ride mostly dry trails I wouldn't bother, unless you're over 6,000 miles. But if you like to get down and dirty, it would be a good idea. If you feel it's time to re-grease everything I would follow my how to guides and videos. https://www.performancelinebearings.com/how-to/ If you need to start changing some of the more tricky bearings, then a shop press is a must have.


----------



## TomazO (Feb 29, 2016)

Can somebody give me a link of tool need for removing the cranks? i'm not totally sure what exactly do I need. I have the bike on the first post .

It this the correct tool:
https://www.hibike.de/cyclus-tools-...8317cc0199552273a2fa895c209a2090#var_94100457 (the last on the list)
or this
https://www.hibike.de/cyclus-tools-...3-8-antrieb-pe0268fa64f03fcd1f5c0e6dd2deadc3c

I drive all the time, summer, autumn, winter, spring, and my bike gets quite dirty.

At least I would like to take the cover down and than proceed with further service if needed...additional greasing at first cannot do much harm. Probably any grease is fine?

Here are the pictures of my dirty bike on which i have like 1700 km.





Thank you and regards.


----------



## Bearing Man (Oct 9, 2018)

TomazO said:


> Can somebody give me a link of tool need for removing the cranks? i'm not totally sure what exactly do I need. I have the bike on the first post .
> 
> It this the correct tool:
> https://www.hibike.de/cyclus-tools-...8317cc0199552273a2fa895c209a2090#var_94100457 (the last on the list)
> ...


This is what you are looking for https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/radon-puller-for-bosch-e-bike-lock-ring-locking-ring-699726 And cheaper too!

Do not use any grease. It must be water resistant and the only grease that is truly water resistant is silicone grease. So yes, any silicone grease will do.


----------



## TomazO (Feb 29, 2016)

Bearing Man said:


> This is what you are looking for https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/radon-puller-for-bosch-e-bike-lock-ring-locking-ring-699726 And cheaper too!
> 
> Do not use any grease. It must be water resistant and the only grease that is truly water resistant is silicone grease. So yes, any silicone grease will do.


@Bearing Man, thank you for your reply. Is this the grease you are talking about: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/liqui-moly-silicone-grease-100g-tube-406904

And the tool that you suggested...I can probably use that ratchet for gedoras on the other side?

Are you from EU? I'm from Slovenia.

Thank you, Tomaz.


----------



## Bearing Man (Oct 9, 2018)

TomazO said:


> @Bearing Man, thank you for your reply. Is this the grease you are talking about: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/liqui-moly-silicone-grease-100g-tube-406904
> 
> And the tool that you suggested...I can probably use that ratchet for gedoras on the other side?
> 
> ...


I am not sure about that grease, although it is silicone, I believe it is quite a liquid consistency and may keep running out of your seal. Try https://www.performancelinebearings.com/product/bosch-silicone-grease/ or https://www.performancelinebearings.com/product/150/

I am in the EU (well for the next few months anyway!)

Not sure what you mean by "ratchet for gedoras"?


----------



## TomazO (Feb 29, 2016)

Bearing Man said:


> I am not sure about that grease, although it is silicone, I believe it is quite a liquid consistency and may keep running out of your seal. Try https://www.performancelinebearings.com/product/bosch-silicone-grease/ or https://www.performancelinebearings.com/product/150/
> 
> I am in the EU (well for the next few months anyway!)
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "ratchet for gedoras"?


Thank you for suggestions. 
For "ratched for gedoras" i had this in mind:
https://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x...c-gedora-kljuc-7-19-akcija-slika-73858855.jpg

And that Puller for Bosch e-bike lock-ring/locking ring can be used with that handle to unscrew the crank.


----------



## Bearing Man (Oct 9, 2018)

TomazO said:


> Thank you for suggestions.
> For "ratched for gedoras" i had this in mind:
> https://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x...c-gedora-kljuc-7-19-akcija-slika-73858855.jpg
> 
> And that Puller for Bosch e-bike lock-ring/locking ring can be used with that handle to unscrew the crank.


No! And stay away from those silly socket things! :nono: You need a propper crank puller. google, ISIS Crank puller. 
Take a look at the begining of my video for removing the cranks http://forums.mtbr.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=13860675
There are other video's on youtube that are a bit clearer, just search YouTube for Bosch ebike crank removal. :thumbsup:


----------

